# Fritzbox wird für Subnetz eingesetzt. Wie Nas für übergeordnetes Netz blocken?



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (12. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,
ich habe eine Fritzbox, welche in einem bereits existierendem Netzwerk hängt, sozusagen um ein Subnetz zu ermöglichen und an dieser hängt nun ein NAS.
Meine Frage ist nun wie ich den die IP der NAS nur für die Rechner zugänglich machen kann welche auch an der Fritzbox hängen?

Viele Grüße


----------



## Bratkartoffel (12. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

grob gesagt ergibt sich bei dir folgende Struktur:


```
NAS      PC1       PC2 
  |        |        |
   \_______|_______/  (192.168.1.0/24)
   |    Fritzbox  |
   ----------------
         |   
     ____|____
     | Switch |
     ---------
   /      |       (192.168.2.0/24)
   |      |   
  PC3     PC4  .....
```

Hier sollte für in der Fritzbox ein Eintrag in der Routingtabelle sein, dass das weiterleiten von Pakete (FORWARD) bei Quelle 192.168.2.0/24 und Ziel 192.168.1.100 (NAS) verweigert (REJECT / RETURN / DROP) werden muss.

Als Stichpunk kannst du hier das "Policy Based Routing" verwenden, hier ein Wikipedia Eintrag.

Gruß
BK


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (12. Oktober 2010)

Hi,
also bei mir in der Fritzbox unter Heimnetzwerk>Netzwerk>Statische Routing-Tabelle sieht das so aus wie im Anhang.
Von Ziel steht da leider nichts.

Grüße


----------



## Bratkartoffel (12. Oktober 2010)

Hi,

sorry, ich dachte du hättest Freetz auf deiner Fritzbox...
Meines Wissens nach unterstützt die FB diese Funktion nicht direkt, bzw. man kann es nicht über das Webinterface einstellen.

Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre das mit dem REJECT bei deiner NAS einzustellen  (über iptables)

Gruß
BK


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (21. Oktober 2010)

Hi,


> sorry, ich dachte du hättest Freetz auf deiner Fritzbox...


hab mich damit in letzter Zeit etwas durch deren Seite gelesen gehabt. Nur solange ich noch Garantie auf der Box habe möchte ich eigentlich nicht an der Firmware rumbasteln.



> Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre das mit dem REJECT bei deiner NAS einzustellen (über iptables)


Also wir haben eine Lacie 5 Big als NAS. Soweit ich weiß gibts das im Interface keine Einstellung für.
Auf meienr Version läuft auch noch Linux, auf den neuen ja Windows, aber ich kann da nicht an die Firmware rangehen da ich die Platte nciht platt machen kann. Und das is tsoweit ich weiß bei mneustart des OS dann notwendig, bzw. die Gefahr das die Daten weg sind ist sehr hoch.

Vieleicht noch ne idee wie ich das realisieren kann?

Viele Grüße


----------

